# Twin t5 on 72g bow to much light?



## tsweers89 (Nov 2, 2009)

So i am finnaly almost ready to get my 72g bowfront running and planted. Last thing is to get the lighting. Well i originally planned on a single 48" t5 Glo fixture but happend to sumble upon a deal for a twin 48" t5 glo fixture for $65 more than half the price of the single t5 i was planning on getting. So im woundering since a 72g bowfront is taller than a regular 75g would it work ok. Im going for a planted tank that WONT need co2 injection. Plan on using fertilizers and seachems flourish excel. So what im asking is will i need co2 with this lighting or can i get away without it and not have to worry about algae blooms. Any info or input would be appreciated.



Thanks


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not an expert on t5, im still using t8/t12's, but in my 75 gallon i also use Excel, like you're planning on doing. Right now i have roughly 2 wpg, with ferts and excel, and my plants are growing well. So depending on the wattage of the t5's, it might not be a bad idea.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

you did not say what kind of low light plants and the wattage of your T5 as T5 have both high output and regular... so which one are you having? But what ever that is I think on a 72g got to have twins can not be a single. How tall is your tank?


----------



## tsweers89 (Nov 2, 2009)

its a t5HO 48" 2x54w fixture. 
tank Size: 48 x 18 x 22


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

With that much light, you can get away with decent plant growth w/o co2. I was around that wattage/wpg before i upgraded my light, and i did get some good plant growth, but yes i'd definitely go with the 2 bulb fixture


----------



## tsweers89 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well just picked it up, just needs a little cleaning and it should be good to go. It has the stock bulbs, daytime n blue. What do you guys recommend fro bulbs? I've heard good things about the life glo but haven't been able to find them in t5. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## ncutler (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got dual 36" glo light fixture for my 46G bowfront. It has life-glo and an actinic, I also have 1 T8 (the original fixture that came with it). Works very well with pressurized CO2 or DIY CO2.

For bulbs, it depends on what you like. Life-glo gives a strong white light, I've always liked warmer so I added a 5700K T8 to balance it. I might get Power-Glo to replace the actinic.


----------

